# Best store bought hair color?



## chickatthegym (Sep 14, 2009)

I am going to lighten my hair a little and want to do it myself.  I am a natural blonde but lately my roots have been getting darker (maybe old age LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) .  What is the best brand of home hair color to get?  I was thinking of going to Sallys.  thanks for any suggestions


----------



## User49 (Sep 14, 2009)

I like Nice & Easy by Clairol and I use Summer Blonde 1. You need to do a strand test the first time you do it. Where you cut a bit of your hair and time how long it takes to go the colour you want. I wanted to go very light so I had to leave mine on for 40 mintues. Its a nice colour and I get lots of compliments, because instead of dying it a total block colour it still lets there be a bit of tone. I think if you want to get the colour like in the picture here you might want to try SB2 or something as the one I use is very pale but it took about four times to go as light as it has. EIther way its been great. I use it every month and it hasn't damaged my hair.


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks!  That was really helpful
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  One more question- it didn't have any orangish to it, did it?  Last time I dyed my own hair it turned a orangey shade (luckily it faded overtime) but it was still an ugly color LOL and not light at all.  Is the Summer Blonde 1 platnium?  Is that the color you wanted?  So the Summer Blonde 2 is a little darker?  I use to do mine comepltely platnium bleach blonde but I can't anymore... I am so tan and muscular I end up looking like a stripper LOL!  Thanks again for your suggestions


----------



## User49 (Sep 14, 2009)

I wouldn't say it has an orange tinge to it no. When I first dyed it my hair was a sort of ashy blonde. As a child i was platinum blonde but it turned out to be quite mousey as i got older. I wanted platinum blonde as an end result but when I first died it it turned a warm gold blonde colour. I don't just dye my roots each month though I dye the whole lot so it keeps getting lighter each time. But I would say go and check out the sb2 as well. But defo no orange to it! But still do a strand test as everyones hair reacts differently. But for £4.68 instead of £80 at a salon I was VERY happy with the result


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks!  I had the same thing happen- mine use to be a great platmuin blonde when I was younger and now the color is just ugly.  It is a boring blonde lol. Sounds like we have similar hair so I bet summer blnde 2 will be perfect for me. The color sounds very pretty and I can't wait to try it!  I will let you know how it turns out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks again!


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_ But for £4.68 instead of £80 at a salon I was VERY happy with the result 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know!  It was getting outrageous how much it was to get my highlights done!  And then the sun would just bleach out the top of my hair and ruin them (I run outside almost everyday in FL so the sun here is really intense).


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 14, 2009)

Clairol makes the best blonde dye! I don't use it on my hair(it's light brown lol) but I've dyed and highlighted other girl's hair with it. Also L'Oreal Excellence is really good! You can buy either brand as a kit at the drugstore or you can go to Sally's for a better selection. I've never seen brassiness/orange with either one.


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks!  I was really bummed to find out that they don't make Sun Blonde in the US
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I found another one from Clairol that looks really nice.  Will try it out tomorrow.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_I am going to lighten my hair a little and want to do it myself. I am a natural blonde but lately my roots have been getting darker (maybe old age LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) . What is the best brand of home hair color to get? I was thinking of going to Sallys. thanks for any suggestions
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Nothing to add on this topic...But GOD she is so damn pretty!!!


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 15, 2009)

^LOL I Know right?  I wish my hair looked half that good!


----------



## BEA2LS (Sep 15, 2009)

i color my hair blonde using home hair color and have found loreal excellence and preference to be the best


----------

